# Lakers sign backup PG Tierre Brown



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The Lakers think they have their backup point guard to Chucky Atkins after signing 6-foot-2 Tierre Brown on Monday. Brown, 25, played for Tomjanovich in Houston in 2001-02 and has since improved his playmaking skills. The Lakers don't expect rookie point guard Sasha Vujacic to be ready for meaningful minutes this season. ... 

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2004/10/05/sections/sports/sports/article_264533.php


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I am on a roll, first I called for the Lakers to sign Vlade over 6 months ago and then I called for the Lakers to sign Tierre Brown over a month ago.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1419634#post1419634

Good 3rd stringer, he was the best PG in the NBDL last year. Not sure if he is a 2nd string material yet. He's a lot like Pargo, great shooter, more of a two in a point guards body. An average defender.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I am on a roll


Jamel for President. :usa:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I am on a roll, ...


Damn dawg, you got them lotto numbers next? You pick the nunbers, I'll buy the ticket and we'll split the jackpot? :yes:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The Lakers have the worst pg situation in the league now. 

Brown is not a good player. Average in every area.

Man are we so gonna miss Fish this year. Wasn't real appreciated by many before. 

And pg is the worst postion to be weak at defensively in the NBA. An inability to contain the opponents pg can breakdown a whole team.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

What a stupid move. Play Sasha, he's already much better than Brown and Atkins.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> What a stupid move. Play Sasha, he's already much better than Brown and Atkins.


I don't like this signing either, but what makes you so sure Vujacic is ready to play big minutes in the NBA? From what I understand he was very turnover-prone while playing in the SPL, and obviously the competition level goes up exponentially when you step into the real league.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> What a stupid move. Play Sasha, he's already much better than Brown and Atkins.


What the heck are you talking about? Have you seen him play? He will be good, but he is definitely not as good as Atkins and Brown right now.:no:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

That is one crappy PG rotation. This won't cut it in the West.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> What the heck are you talking about? Have you seen him play? He will be good, but he is definitely not as good as Atkins and Brown right now.:no:


O.k. saying he's already better than Atkins is an exaggeration, but he's no doubt better than Brown, who's garbage. And yes i've seen him play. i wouldn't be as high on him if i had gotten my info from his mediocre scouting reports.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't like this signing either, but what makes you so sure Vujacic is ready to play big minutes in the NBA? From what I understand he was very turnover-prone while playing in the SPL, and obviously the competition level goes up exponentially when you step into the real league.


Sure, he's turnover prone, and not a great defender. So is gilbert arenas. He'll grow out of it. He sure as heck shouldn't be sitting on the bench all the time while Tierre Brown gets minutes. Sasha might have a lot of improvement to do, but he's a special, special offensive player. What does Brown bring, exactly?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I saw Brown play in the summer league and he has improved his game. Is he a starter? Hell no.

Is he a great backup? No. Might he be a good/serviceable backup? Yeah, the guy has some skills. I can't recall whether he is a good shooter. However, I do know that Tierre is a pretty good play-maker.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We also signed *Jerry Dupree*.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Haven't seen the guy in a while, but I remember him being a quick and good defender. This guy might just be camp fodder until the season starts, as the Lakers are still trying to work out a trade for a defensive-minded 1 (preferably Banks), so he's of little importance. Though he did play with Rudy, which could mean he's going to stay.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Brown is a great shooter.

Jerry Dupree isn't. If we were going to bring in a Trojan why not Clancy or Trepagnier? Dupree is a active hustler though and we need that for camp.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Releases
> 
> SUMMER PRO LEAGUE MATCH-UP BECOMES USC-UCLA REUNION
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn dawg, you got them lotto numbers next? You pick the nunbers, I'll buy the ticket and we'll split the jackpot? :yes:


Don't come at me looking for a handout!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

It was nine days ago that Tierre Brown was sitting in an office with New Jersey Nets management and was presented with a contract to sign. But Brown's agent called at the last minute, and the 25-year-old decided to leave the deal on the table.

Brown signed a partial guarantee with the Lakers and is in camp competing to back up Chucky Atkins at point guard. Brown is a valued commodity in that he knows Tomjanovich's system from his rookie season in Houston.

Brown has played parts of three seasons with Houston, Cleveland and New Orleans. He spent most of last year, however, with the Charleston (S.C.) Lowgators of the minor-league NBDL.

"It's like you have to prove yourself all over,' Brown said. "In that league, no matter how good you're doing, you still have to wait for your opportunity. You've got to be really tough mentality just to go through all of that.' 

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~25388~2453459,00.html


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I read in the Orange County register that it's unliekly they will keep 3 point guards on the team.


----------

